# Slingshot bag?



## Cam Gartside (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey...just wondering if anyone knew any waist packs that could make great slingshot bags as well.

Regards Cam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Just about anything will work fine. I use a cheap little waist pack that I got at my local hated Walmart, but you can also go fancy and buy a costly Maxpedition bag if you're into snob appeal.


----------



## Cam Gartside (Dec 15, 2015)

Haha ok...thx!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Chalkoal bags for climbing work great to 
Or make one your self 
Like I do ;-)


----------



## Cam Gartside (Dec 15, 2015)

What did you use to make it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Squirrel or small game hide, or just leather lol.


----------



## Cam Gartside (Dec 15, 2015)

K thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> Just about anything will work fine. I use a cheap little waist pack that I got at my local hated Walmart, but you can also go fancy and buy a costly Maxpedition bag if you're into snob appeal.


I have the Maxpedition Bag, but I use a Belt Slide Holster built for a .45 Sig Semi-Auto for my slingshot.

I usually carry a pocket full of marbles and or ball bearings. Sometimes 5/8" Hex Nuts. (Devastating on small game)

If I'm going to walk past people, I like to put my slingshot around my neck and under my shirt.

Just as soon everybody didn't know my business...

When I carry my Maxpedition it usually has a .44 or .45 cal. pistol & holster inside... (Again, my business)

Never give the anti folks ammunition to use about or against you.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Something like this? http://simple-shot.com/accessories/h-1-waistpack-by-maxpedition/

pretty expensive though ...


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Hop on amazon and look up "belt pouch" and you will find hundreds of cheap options. You can also try "fanny pack" if you want a pouch with built in belt.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

There is this on on amazon that looks pretty sweet and is cheap.

http://www.amazon.com/Rothco-Black-2-Pocket-Ammo-Pouch/dp/B001KKMIKY/ref=sr_1_38?ie=UTF8&qid=1450936994&sr=8-38&keywords=slingshot


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cam Gartside said:


> What did you use to make it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well every thing that fits under a sewing ma shine I am a bag maker


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

. Sorry double post.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43848-700-ammo-pouch/?hl=ammo#entry546786

Here's one you can pick up for $7.00 or under that many of us use.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The builder supply stores and the 'marts have a myriad of belt type packs used in construction that many feel fill the bill. Some make them here too to use personally per their individual needs.

A large ceramic magnet from a microwave or speaker with an army surplus web belt clip epoxy'd on (the longish black clips are used to secure canteens and ammo pouches to the standard army wife web belt) is a good steel ammo carry device, clipped to a belt or shoulder strap of a back pack or the belt part of a ski pack. I use a simple ski pack also called a butt pack for my carry needs, it's got three compartments and I carry other stuff like a knife, butane lighter (I don't smoke but it comes in handy), an extra band set and a few ounces of scotch in a small bottle...you know, "stuff 'n things".

Merry Christmas!

Chuck


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

NaturalFork said:


> There is this on on amazon that looks pretty sweet and is cheap.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rothco-Black-2-Pocket-Ammo-Pouch/dp/B001KKMIKY/ref=sr_1_38?ie=UTF8&qid=1450936994&sr=8-38&keywords=slingshot


Thats exactly what I have and I love it. I did buy a belt clip to attach to it though since all it had on the back was a belt loop.


----------



## Cam Gartside (Dec 15, 2015)

Thx everyone for your feedback!...and merry Christmas

Regards Cam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I like to use a big camera bag like a lowepro topload.

Can fit a couple frames and a boatload of ammo in. The top open outward so if you want you can walk around with it unzipped.
A big SLR bag will even fit a rabbit (I hear).


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YQTCU7C?psc=1

I use this


----------



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

My slingshot bag is shown below, left to put the slingshot and right to put balls.











Cam Gartside said:


> Hey...just wondering if anyone knew any waist packs that could make great slingshot bags as well.
> 
> Regards Cam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

I LOVE my Maxpedition bags.

I have one "fanny pack" style and one over the shoulder sling bag.

Best damn bags out there.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm using a 2018 model Hidden Woodsmen belt pouch.


----------



## houndone (Mar 3, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Tactical-Assault-Military-Shoulder-Backpack/dp/B074KW6J7R?ref_=ast_bbp_dp

Got this today...fits my Hammer XT and my Barnett inside main with mesh pouches that work perfect for each.

I have 2 boxes of bands that are loaded in there also. Main outside has ammo and small outside has knife and multi tool.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Bought this pouch amd a shoulder bag less then 10 bucks on eaby


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Pic of the bag aswell room for afew extra bands and a beer ????


----------

